# Got Oxidation????



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Looks great ,what Buffer are you usen?who carries the 3m ?


----------



## Longjohnsenskiff (Apr 23, 2018)

Try wet sanding, then that, then polish…. Wet 1000 grit is a magic eraser on steroids. Looks awesome though! I’ll definitely try that compound!!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Silent Drifter said:


> Looks great ,what Buffer are you usen?who carries the 3m ?


Using a harbor freight polisher with a 3” cut foam pad.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

This is just cutting compound. Can’t wait till I hit it with polish/wax. 😁


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

3M Finesse-It liquid in the bottle is good stuff too for final finish. I applied by hand and lots of rubbing on the teak on my Bayshore. The SK is looking good!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

@Silent Drifter I ordered it through Amazon.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Birdy-

Paint it Black is a painter by trade and years ago he said the same thing many times. He would use Perfect-it and follow that by Finesse as a polish. His boats came out better than new.

You did a great job and using the right tools makes the job easier.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks @birdyshooter ,im asking cause my motors off now and i got a good chance to clean the stern and rest of hull, before i install the F70 ,appreciate the info👍


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Silent Drifter said:


> Thanks @birdyshooter ,im asking cause my motors off now and i got a good chance to clean the stern and rest of hull, before i install the F70 ,appreciate the info👍


You’re welcome. The foam pad seems to be the trick with this stuff. I tried the wool pad, and it was easily 2-3 the work. This kit is awesome as well to get into tight areas.

SPTA 29pcs Drill Buffing Pad Detail Polishing Pad Mix Size Kit with 5/8-11 Thread Backing pad & Adapters for Car Sanding, Polishing, Waxing, Sealing Glaze https://a.co/d/cH17rTQ


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

DuckNut said:


> Birdy-
> 
> Paint it Black is a painter by trade and years ago he said the same thing many times. He would use Perfect-it and follow that by Finesse as a polish. His boats came out better than new.
> 
> You did a great job and using the right tools makes the job easier.


That’ll be my next purchase. 3M stuff might be expensive, but it works and saves a ton of time. I’m now a believer!!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I did that on my silverking to a mirror polish and the oxidation came back in about a year. then I wet sanded and did the buffing and polishing compounds and polish and it's still a mirror 5 or 6 years later. if the oxidation was bad, it will return unless you wet sand.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

the foam and wool pads have different uses with different compounds. both are typically used.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

devrep said:


> I did that on my silverking to a mirror polish and the oxidation came back in about a year. then I wet sanded and did the buffing and polishing compounds and polish and it's still a mirror 5 or 6 years later. if the oxidation was bad, it will return unless you wet sand.


I’m sure at some point I’ll have to wet sand. For right now I just want to find the best solution for the long hull. Biggest concern for me is the deck. Being white/blue, the blue is getting really chalky. The 3M and the 3” pad is magic so far. I did a little deck work, but pretty much in the dark. I’ll take pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Looks ready for a ceramic coating!


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Looks good...stay on a good wax schedule


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Nice watch!! Boat looks pretty good too 😁


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For anyone wanting to get serious about boat detailing - here's a resource...





Porter Cable 7424xp Marine 31 Boat Polish & Wax Kit


Porter Cable 7424xp Marine 31 Boat Polish & Wax Kit - Polish, wax, and seal your boat to protect it and keep it looking new The Porter Cable 7424xp Marine 31 ...




www.marine31.com





Don't know if this offer is still valid -but Marine 31 looks solid for all your boat detailing needs...


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Featherbrain said:


> Nice watch!! Boat looks pretty good too 😁


Thanks, I was thinking up ways to measure reflectivity and be able to show it. The watch worked pretty good.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Fishshoot said:


> Looks ready for a ceramic coating!


The plan is to use 303 marine protectant. It offers a tremendous amount of UV blockers. UV is what kills gel coat. I’ve been watching the hell out this dude on YouTube. He’s done some test patches on this old beater with different types of waxes and protectants, and 303 was by far the winner.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

@birdyshooter - good stuff, thanks for posting. The 303 you linked to I don't believe will do the job - I am concerned about longevity of it. They do make a 303 sealant that works on fiberglass. I've used 303 UV on my interior for years (2 decades actually) - great stuff. But I have never used their sealant.

However, I did have my shop do ceramic coating my Whipray and have been very pleased. I also had done on my new F150 and REALLY have been impressed it.

Here is the 303 sealant I mentioned:





__





303 Products - 303® Touchless Sealant 473ml







www.303products.com.au


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

coconutgroves said:


> @birdyshooter - good stuff, thanks for posting. The 303 you linked to I don't believe will do the job - I am concerned about longevity of it. They do make a 303 sealant that works on fiberglass. I've used 303 UV on my interior for years (2 decades actually) - great stuff. But I have never used their sealant.
> 
> However, I did have my shop do ceramic coating my Whipray and have been very pleased. I also had done on my new F150 and REALLY have been impressed it.
> 
> ...


That might be a better product. Think I’ll try both and see what works the best.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Here’s a sample spot on the front casting deck.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Nice work, she looks great!
One of the keys to keeping gel coat shiny, is to keep it as shiny as possible. It’s something about reflecting the rays vs not. The less imperfections, the better it reflects. I know it seems obvious, but my point is a good polish is key after a compounding. Then follow with the sealer @coconutgroves mentioned.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Pulled the wool pad back out. Much better success with it today.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Apparently, no good deed goes unpunished. After all that work of bringing her back to life, my starting battery went bad. Got a new one and hooked it up….. everything went to shit. Me and my neighbor pounded about 10 beers figuring out the issue. Got her to fire up but the person that wired this boat can burn in hell for all I care. Absolute nightmare!! 😡


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Where you'll run into problems with 303... is in how long it lasts... I use the stuff myself on other stuff and that's what I'd expect from it... Good luck and post up how it goes if you use it..


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

You may want to consider doing ceramic yourself. It is time consuming in application, but you won't have to wax for 3 years.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

coconutgroves said:


> You may want to consider doing ceramic yourself. It is time consuming in application, but you won't have to wax for 3 years.


Looks easy enough. Wipe on, wipe off operation. I wonder what the negatives might be?


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

Negatives are usually not seen in the boat world, but in the automobile applications if you mess anything up you have to polish down to paint again to reapply. On a boat, having a slightly high spot or blemish in the ceramic coat would not even be noticeable. 

I spent almost a week correcting the paint and then ceramic coating one of my Porsche's. It looks great, but I wouldn't take that level of care on my boats.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Here’s a video of what products to use for monthly maintenance. I applied 303 protectant yesterday. I’ll stick with it on a monthly basis and see how she holds up.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I switched to washing our vehicles and skiff with this out of a foam cannon. Leaves a very nice shine, washes last longer and easy to use. 




__





Chemical Guys HydroSuds High-Gloss Hyper Foaming SiO2 Ceramic Car Wash Soap | Chemical Guys


HydroSuds Ceramic Car Wash Soap combines a hyper-foaming pH neutral soap with the high-gloss shielding properties of SiO2 to deliver a hydrophobic wash that delivers a brilliant jaw dropping shine.




www.chemicalguys.com


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Water Bound said:


> I switched to washing our vehicles and skiff with this out of a foam cannon. Leaves a very nice shine, washes last longer and easy to use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

This is something I've wanted to do to my 98 Egret but every time I look at the boat I think to myself... wax or fish? So far fishing has won out LOL 

Great results and effort!


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Mac,
Maybe we can get the bird to south Florida for a few fishing trips and get him to do some waxing.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

iMacattack said:


> This is something I've wanted to do to my 98 Egret but every time I look at the boat I think to myself... wax or fish? So far fishing has won out LOL
> 
> Great results and effort!


Thanks!! I definitely could have picked a better time of year. 🥵 The right tools, products, and procedure makes all the difference. Biggest thing to get would be a variable speed polisher, 5”-6” backing plate and then wool and foam pads. I went ahead and purchased the mini backing plate kit (1”-2”-3”) with pads to get into tight areas. That was money well spent!! Once you get to it, it’s not as bad as you would think. The compound has a way of letting you know when it has exhausted itself so it’s sort of fool proof. Work it in slow then pick up the speed to get it glossed out. Definitely fish now and wait till fall to do it.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Mako 181 said:


> Mac,
> Maybe we can get the bird to south Florida for a few fishing trips and get him to do some waxing.


I like where this is going. I’d love to get the Silver King back on her native water!! 😁


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

@Mako 181 the bird lives in SF, just need to coax @birdyshooter to come down with his power buffer and magic potions. LOL


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

iMacattack said:


> @Mako 181 the bird lives in SF, just need to coax @birdyshooter to come down with his power buffer and magic potions. LOL


Yes, I have seen the Egret sitting in the nest. 
I was talking about the Birdyshooter.

Airfair and fishing trips in exchange for some good wax


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

iMacattack said:


> This is something I've wanted to do to my 98 Egret but every time I look at the boat I think to myself... wax or fish? So far fishing has won out LOL
> 
> Great results and effort!


You made the right call. I've called the builder of my boat (family business) a bunch of times over the years to ask them questions about about modifications and general tweaking of things, much of it cosmetic. One day she finally said to me "...or you can just put it in the water and enjoy it".

Birdyshooter - Your boat looks great. I'd love to see a full shot of it.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

OneMoreCast said:


> You made the right call. I've called the builder of my boat (family business) a bunch of times over the years to ask them questions about about modifications and general tweaking of things, much of it cosmetic. One day she finally said to me "...or you can just put it in the water and enjoy it".
> 
> Birdyshooter - Your boat looks great. I'd love to see a full shot of it.


Will do. For me, it’s not just about how pretty the boat looks but more about prolonging the lifespan of a 28 year old boat that is in original condition. Everyone that stops to chat with me at the pump or ramp are completely blown away when I tell them “She’s a ‘94”.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

OneMoreCast said:


> You made the right call. I've called the builder of my boat (family business) a bunch of times over the years to ask them questions about about modifications and general tweaking of things, much of it cosmetic. One day she finally said to me "...or you can just put it in the water and enjoy it".
> 
> Birdyshooter - Your boat looks great. I'd love to see a full shot of it.


Thanks bud. She’s a work in progress. I haven’t touched the top side much other than a few test spots. Got a new toy/plan for tackling the non-skid. Hope to get it hit up soon. She’s a little dirty from crawling around trying to re-wire some issues.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

New non-skid machine. Shurhold brush adapted to my DA polisher. 😁


----------



## OneMoreCast (Oct 23, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> Thanks bud. She’s a work in progress. I haven’t touched the top side much other than a few test spots. Got a new toy/plan for tackling the non-skid. Hope to get it hit up soon. She’s a little dirty from crawling around trying to re-wire some issues.
> View attachment 212360
> 
> View attachment 212358
> ...


Sweet rig!! I even like the choice of fonts on the registration. When I got my boat 20 years ago that didn't even dawn on me. I just got basic block letters.

I completely get wanting to keep an older boat in great shape and looking sharp. My boat is a 1998 - simple, bare bones but very well maintained. I love it when people say "nice boat" at the ramp. Most of the boats there are worth 10x mine.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

birdyshooter said:


> Here’s a sample spot on the front casting deck.
> View attachment 211914


that looks freaking great!


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

devrep said:


> that looks freaking great!


Thanks!! Those little 1”-2”-3” pads are going to be the ticket for these areas. It might be awhile before I get around to the top side. Wife and kids are about tired of me working on the boat everyday. 🙄🤣


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

HelthInsXpert said:


> I spent almost a week correcting the paint and then ceramic coating one of my Porsche's. It looks great, but I wouldn't take that level of care on my boats.


One of your Porches? How did it come out on one of your Chittums that are on the bow of your Hatteras? 😀

Just messing with you. Yes cars are more picky than boats with ceramic, especially on maintenance. The advice I got felt like I needed to wash my truck with holy water from the Vatican that’s been blessed by a young priest and an old priest. I bought ceramic to make it easier, not harder. It works, but you do have to maintain it.


----------



## HelthInsXpert (Jan 24, 2018)

coconutgroves said:


> One of your Porches? How did it come out on one of your Chittums that are on the bow of your Hatteras? 😀
> 
> Just messing with you. Yes cars are more picky than boats with ceramic, especially on maintenance. The advice I got felt like I needed to wash my truck with holy water from the Vatican that’s been blessed by a young priest and an old priest. I bought ceramic to make it easier, not harder. It works, but you do have to maintain it.


I probably didn't need to include that part, you are right. Just making the point that boats are less picky than car paint. Maybe someday I'll be blessed with a Chittum/Hatteras!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

birdyshooter said:


> Looks easy enough. Wipe on, wipe off operation. I wonder what the negatives might be?


Time mainly - but then it is time spent up front and makes maintenance easier. I got ceramic on my F150 and love it - did the entire body and glass. Of course I didn't do that myself, that is a big job, but so far I am convinced, although I think the price is too high.


----------

